# nipote



## hypoch

Ciao,

c'e un modo di distinguere tra "nipote" nel senso "figlio di mio figlio" e "il figlio di mio fratello". Se dico "ho giocato con mio nipote, non e chiaro, vero?

Grazie


----------



## ohbice

hypoch said:


> Ciao,
> 
> c'e un modo di distinguere tra "nipote" nel senso "figlio di mio figlio" e "il figlio di mio fratello". Se dico "ho giocato con mio nipote, non e chiaro, vero?
> 
> Grazie



Non mi pare. Ma attendi anche altri, che la sanno più lunga.
p


----------



## Sempervirens

Abiatico, il nipote del nonno, è la parola appropriata. Fatto sta che non la usiamo. 

S.V


----------



## bearded

D'accordo con Sempervirens.  Il risultato è che, nell'Italiano corrente, solo dal contesto si può capire se ''nipote'' lo è del nonno o dello zio, ed anche se è maschio o femmina (qui basta un articolo o un aggettivo).


----------



## ohbice

Sempervirens said:


> Abiatico, il nipote del nonno, è la parola appropriata. Fatto sta che non la usiamo.
> 
> S.V



Mai sentito prima!!! Anche oggi ho imparato qualcosa


----------



## cuore romano

oh said:


> Mai sentito prima!!! *Anche oggi ho imparato qualcosa*



Pure io  

È un po' più diffuso nell’Italia settentrionale, in particolare in Lombardia, dove si può mettere in relazione con la voce dialettale lombarda _biàdec_.  

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abiatico


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> Abiatico, il nipote del nonno, è la parola appropriata. Fatto sta che non la usiamo.


E quello dello zio? (_ziatico _ ...)


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> E quello dello zio? (_ziatico _ ...)



Ciao, Francis! Treccani così si esprime:   http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/nipote/

Dunque dobbiamo dedurre che potremmo benissimo usare nievo per definire il nipote da parte di zii. Tuttavia le cose stanno diversamente.
 Ecco, se tu mi dovessi chiedere quali parole, distinte, userei per definire il nipote del nonno o quello degli zii, ti risponderei _abiatico _per il primo caso e _barbanico_ per il secondo. Il perché dell'oscuro barbanico lo spiego con questo:

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/barbano/

Mi scuso con gli amici del forum per questo scherzoso tentativo di creatività lessicale.

P.S Ho trovato questa discussione nella quale viene usata la parola abiatico:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=575338&page=9&highlight=abiatico

S.V


----------



## giginho

Amici,

Penso che sia utile sottolineare per i non madrelingua (escluso Francis che è madrelingua ad honorem) che abiatico è di scarsa frequenza nel parlato comune (google riporta poco più di 9000 risultati). Personalmente non l'ho mai sentito usare e non l'ho mai usato, ricavando dal contesto se nipote di nonno o di zio.

SV, in dialetto torinese e piemontese lo zio si dice "barba"; per la zia si usa il termine "magna"....sarà per questo che i Valdesi (molto presenti in Piemonte) usano il termine "barbano" per indicare i loro pastori?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cuore romano said:


> Pure io
> 
> È un po' più diffuso nell’Italia settentrionale, in particolare in Lombardia, dove si può mettere in relazione con la voce dialettale lombarda _biàdec_.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abiatico



No, ti assicuro che anche in lombardia nessuno si sognerebbe mai di dire abiatico.


----------



## alfaalfa

Da queste parti (le Marche) chi è in quell' età intermedia per essere sia zio che nonno, ma è solo zio dice spesso: figlio/a di mio/a fratello/sorella.


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Amici,
> 
> Penso che sia utile sottolineare per i non madrelingua (escluso Francis che è madrelingua ad honorem) che abiatico è di scarsa frequenza nel parlato comune (google riporta poco più di 9000 risultati). Personalmente non l'ho mai sentito usare e non l'ho mai usato, ricavando dal contesto se nipote di nonno o di zio.
> 
> SV, in dialetto torinese e piemontese lo zio si dice "barba"; per la zia si usa il termine "magna"....sarà per questo che i Valdesi (molto presenti in Piemonte) usano il termine "barbano" per indicare i loro pastori?




Mi sembra giusto. Anzi invito gli studenti e i connazionali a guardarsi bene dall'usare la parola _abiatico_, parola che in pochi capirebbero. 

Grazie, giginho, per l'utilissimo commento e per aver condiviso con me e tutti gli amici di questo forum  le tue conoscenze.

S.V


----------



## cuore romano

Paulfromitaly said:


> No, ti assicuro che anche in lombardia nessuno si sognerebbe mai di dire abiatico.



Ti ringrazio 
Dato che è stato wiki a dirlo, forse potresti modificare il testo. 
http://it.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Abiatico&action=edit


----------



## Sempervirens

cuore romano said:


> Ti ringrazio
> Dato che è stato wiki a dirlo, forse potresti modificare il testo.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Abiatico&action=edit




Ciao, Cuore romano! Interessante quell'articolo di Wikipedia. Pensa che leggendolo sono venuto a sapere che dopotutto la parola abiatico è usata, ma non dalle persone comuni, certo. 

 Wikipedia così dice:  _È usato soprattutto laddove sia necessario non rischiare confusioni col "nipote di zio".

_Dunque dovrebbe appartenere al linguaggio settoriale, e probabilmente la dovrebbe conoscere chi fa la professione di avvocato, notaio e simili. 

Le persone comuni difficilmente hanno modo di usarla. 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
Colgo l'occasione per raccontare un episodio realmente accaduto con la parola 'abiatico' parlando con un nonno particolarmente giovane per capire che era tale pur essendo al suo cospetto. 
Indicherò, nel dialogo a seguire, con 'S' il sottoscritto e con 'N' il mio interlocutore:
N: "L'altro giorno mi è capitato di andare al parco con mio nipote e tutti pensavano che fosse mio figlio; ma quando dicevo che era mio nipote, allora credevano che fossi lo zio. Ogni volta sono costretto a specificare che è figlio di mio figlio e che quindi io sono suo nonno. A quel punto, mi guardavano increduli."
S: "Perché non usi abbiatico?"
N: "??? Abbiatico? E che vuol dire?"
S: "Figlio di mio figlio, così non è possibile che le persone rimangano confuse dal tuo dire 'nipote'."
N: "Ah, non lo sapevo! Però, credo che non risolverebbe la situazione, visto che non l'ho mai sentito e dubito che la gente mi capirebbe comunque. Mi ritroverei a dover specificare questo... come hai detto? A...abb... Abbatico?" S: "Abbiatico."
N: "Insomma, questa parola anziché 'nipote'."
S: "Beh, ma il termine esiste e non c'è da stupirsi se non lo conosci. Se non lo usano persone come te che ne hanno un effettivo bisogno, allora chi dovrebbe usarlo?"
N: "Ti ringrazio del tuo suggerimento, ma credo che andrò avanti come ho fatto finora.". 
Questo discorso è avvenuto a Milano con un milanese anni or sono. 
Dopo quella volta anche a me non è ricapitato di usarlo di nuovo, né di risentirlo, arrivando a dimenticarlo. Fino a che  Sempervirens non l'ha riportato qui.
Grazie Sempervirens per avermi ricordato questo termine e tutti quei ricordi che ad esso erano collegati. 


hypoch said:


> Ciao,
> 
> c'e un modo di distinguere tra "nipote" nel senso "figlio di mio figlio" e "il figlio di mio fratello". Se dico "ho giocato con mio nipote, non e chiaro, vero?
> 
> Grazie


 Ciao Hypoch! 
L'unico modo è l'età del soggetto collegato al termine nipote o il contesto in cui esso è riferito. 
Solitamente da chi pronuncia 'mio/mia nipote' è facile ritenere costui/costei zio o zia di questo/a sempre che egli o ella non sia una persona abbastanza anziana per dubitarne e pensare invece che sia più appropriato credere a questa come genitore di uno dei genitori del cosiddetto 'nipote'.
Quando capita il dubbio, semplicemente si specifica o si chiedono chiarimenti in merito.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Dragonseven! Dialogo interessante! Ma allora qualcuno la usa questa parola? Quanto dici è in contraddizione con quanto invece viene scritto e assicurato nell'intervento #10. 

Comunque, ragazzi, la parola c'è. Nel caso di traduzioni, forse questa parola può tornare utile.  Uno quando legge, anche se non capisce una parola ,se la va a cercare e arricchisce la propria cultura linguistica. Esattamente la stessa cosa che è successa al sottoscritto.

Quando uno parla di solito usa meno parole che non quando scrive. Credo che sia un andazzo generale questo stato di cose. 

S.V


----------



## hypoch

Grazie a tutti! Sembra che devo rassegnarmi con il fatto che non c'e una parola semplice usata e conosciuta da tutti. Pero queste situazioni confuse e divertenti fanno a ridere, che non e una cosa mala


----------



## Sempervirens

hypoch said:


> Grazie a tutti! Sembra che devo rassegnarmi al fatto che non c'e una parola semplice*,* usata e conosciuta da tutti. Però queste situazioni confuse e divertenti fanno ridere, il che non è una cosa spiacevole



A chi lo dici. 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, Dragonseven! Dialogo interessante! Ma allora qualcuno la usa questa parola? Quanto dici è in contraddizione con quanto invece viene scritto e assicurato nell'intervento #10.


 Ciao Sempervirens! 
Beh, in effetti il periodo a cui fai riferimento mi risulta come un sillogismo categorico che ha la tendenza ad esprimere un giudizio quantomeno imperatorio  (se non nel tono almeno nel modo), benché ammissibile se non si è mai sentito pronunziare _abiatico_. 
Devo precisare però che, anche se pare che il mio scritto contraddica le parole del post #10, in realtà con le mie parole non ho smentito il suo dire ma, in un certo senso, ne ho avvalorato il concetto, ossia "Nessuno, anche in Lombardia, è portato a utilizzarlo, soprattutto nel parlato" (io, nel caso, sarei un'eccezione alla “regola” ).
Non è infatti da trascurare, in particolare, quel passaggio da me scritto che riporto qui di seguito:





			
				dragonseven said:
			
		

> [Il dialogo] È avvenuto [...] anni or sono. Dopo quella volta anche a me non è ricapitato di usarlo di nuovo, né di risentirlo, arrivando a dimenticarlo.


 Ammetto, in tutta onestà, che non mi sognerei mai di sottoscrivere quelle parole così come sono (quelle al post #10, ovviamente), tuttavia non saprei come smentirle. 

Mi affianco a te nell'invitare chiunque possa utilizzare 'abiatico' a farlo senza remore.


Per completare, ricordo inoltre che il termine *abiatico *lo acquisii da una persona indubbiamente colta di origine marchigiana.


----------

